# Help - Calor Gas (is it available) in France?



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Am off to France for 3 weeks next week and want to ask you experts out there the following:- I have two x 6kg Calor Gas cylinders fitted to my M/H. I understand that Calor is not available in France. If this is so, what do I need to do so as not to be left without gas - (mind you, me running out of gas would please the missus!) I've read on some previous threads saying that a different regulator or adaptor is the answer, and that Butane is readily available - but I'm not too sure. I'd rather be safe than sorry. So all help regarding pipework/fittings/regulators etc will be of the greatest help.

Look forward to your assistance.

Spindrifter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

To be honest, I don't think you'll have a problem. We spent nearly 3 weeks in France last year, and used less than one bottle. We bought a cheap electric kettle, and used hookup whenever we could. I would guess we had abouy 5-6 days off electric, and always used gas for cooking (every night), and very little else.

And what's the worst that can happen? You run out of gas, and have to eat out, and drink wine. :wink: 

In all seriousness, make sure both bottles are full, and you'll be fine. You can have a Gaslow conversion, which will allow you to fill up with LPG from petrol stations, but unless you're going to do lots of euro touring, it probably isn't worth it.

Gerald


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I too am off to France (Friday) so I made some checks.
No Calor in France or europe. I got another bottle of ebay £20 and so now I have two full 6kg bottle.

I also found out that Calor will load you a bottle for your trip for a small deposit. this would save having to pay the full leasing fee for the bottle.
Once it's empty you take it back to calor and get your deposit back.
http://www.caravanning-online.co.uk/caravan_gas/caravan_gas_abroad.htm

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, hope you have a nice holiday. :wink: 

Last December we had a week in Germany, every night and morning we had the gas heating on, all the cooking was done by gas bar one night, and the hot water was also on gas which included three showers each day. 
There me my wife and one grand daughter all this was done on one 13kg bottle which ran out on the journey home, I had one 6kg bottle spare.

Hope this helps. :roll: 

Keith.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you are really worried, and have about 200 quid to spare consider getting a refillable bottle which can be filled up at patrol stations. Get it installed by a dealer or gas fitter so theres no comeback on you if it goes wrong. 

I had one fitted abouyt 3 months ago ready for my france trip[ next week. Filled it up once since. Cost £4 You can keep a spare calor bottle as a back up. You dont have to wait for the refillable one to run out before you fill it. Thats the beauty.

Phill


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for positive and useful feedback. 
I now have on board 2 x full 6kg cylinders plus 1 x 6kg spare secured in the garage. This "belt & braces" solution, should, thanks to all your advice, see me through the three weeks.
Thanks once again

Spindrifter


----------

